# Tetras and Loaches



## Fishinator (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi, I apologise if I have posted in the wrong thread. 

I have a smallish tank and I have 2 head-and-tail light tetras. I recently added a Yoyo loach to my tank and then, a couple of weeks later added several neon tetras. The neons seemed to keep dying so I removed them and put them in another tank. I thought that maybe the Loach was attacking them which seems to be the case as the neons have recoverd in their new tank. a few days ago I added two more head-and-tail light tetras as the tank looked a bit empty with a tetra and a loach. I went and checked an hour or so later and one of the new tetras was close to dying and the other one didn't look so well. The Loach seems uninterested in the tetras, however, it will chase them or attack them when they get close to it. I was just wondering what would be the best course of action and what types of fish would definately work with a yoyo loach in a smaller tank.


----------



## Fishinator (Feb 12, 2007)

Another thought I had is, could it be stress that cause the untimely demise of my new HTL Tetra? I had a rather large colum of air bubbles that I have since turned off and could the combination of a new environment, Large air bubble collum and a overly 'friendly' loach be cause for enough stress to kill a fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard.:wave:

What is the size of your tank? What are your water parameters?


----------



## Fishinator (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a 10 L (2.83 US Gal I think) tank. I'm not sure what you mean by parameters, I'm only new to the fish keeping scene. I have since moved the loach from the tank and only have one tetra left. Now I am left wondering what type of fish to get that is a bottom feeder but will not repeat this event.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

By water parameters we mean measurements like pH, ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, gH, kH and things of that nature. Investing 25 bucks for a good test kit (one that uses test tubes and drops not one that uses dipsticks) will save you a lot of time and trouble when it comes to your tank and makes finding help on here much easier.


----------



## Fishinator (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get a test kit but it will be one of the next things I buy.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

May i also ask have you cycled the tank or do you know about tank cycling?


----------

